# Installation of Office Standard 2007 setup Error



## EMozartKV313 (Jul 9, 2004)

I've recently purchased a copy of Office 2007 Standard edition. Everytime I try to install it, windows gives me this error message: Setup did not complete successfully. We are sorry for the inconvenience. An error occured during the installation, and setup was unable to complete. 

Now what? I tried a different CD-ROM, but it does the same thing. I only have one user license so I can't put it on another machine. I ran a checkdisk and that didn't help. Should I uninstall the trial of Office 2007 before installing Office 2007? I'm currently using Office 2003

Please help!

PS- This is NOT a trial version.


----------



## EMozartKV313 (Jul 9, 2004)

Here is the error message report I located from Microsoft:
PERF: TickCount=1287687 Name=OBootStrapper::Run Description=Begin function
Operating System version: 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2. Platform ID: 2
Running on a 32-bit operating system.
Command line: "E:\SETUP.EXE" 
No command line arguments given
Verify file signature in "E:\SETUP.EXE"
Verify file signature in "E:\Standardr.WW\OSETUP.DLL"
Using setup controller dll at [E:\Standardr.WW\OSETUP.DLL].
PERF: TickCount=1288593 Name=OBootStrapper::Run Description=Calling RunSetup
Opening log file C:\DOCUME~1\edullum\LOCALS~1\Temp\SetupExe(20080326131019FD8).log.
=========================================================================
PERF: TickCount=1288593 Name=RunSetup Description=Begin function
Catalyst execution began: 03/26/2008 13:10:19.
Setupexe Resiliency Mode is set to [PerformIfApplicable]; thus Resiliency is [disabled] for the [InstallExecutionMode]
Searching for updated versions of resource files under the 'updates' folder [E:\updates].
Found [0] resource files under the update folder.
Searching for default versions of resource files under the folder [E:].
Resource File Manager : Found (CultureTag=en-US) resource file at [E:\Office.en-us\OSETUPUI.DLL].
Found [1] resource files under the default folder.
Resource File Manager : Current user's LCID is [1033].
Resource File Manager : Selecting resource file (File=E:\Office.en-us\OSETUPUI.DLL) for CultureTag [en-US].
Running in [InstallExecutionMode]. Run from TEMP folder at [C:\DOCUME~1\edullum\LOCALS~1\Temp\Setup00000fd8].
Loaded resource file [C:\DOCUME~1\edullum\LOCALS~1\Temp\Setup00000fd8\OSETUPUI.DLL] (CultureTag=en-US).
Loaded Dll : E:\Standardr.WW\OSETUP.DLL.
Catalyst version is : 12.0.4518.1014
JobExecutionMode is InstallExecutionMode.
LIS: start parsing setup xml
LIS: finished parsing LIS package "{90120000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}"
LIS: start parsing setup xml
LIS: finished parsing LIS package "{90120000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}"
LIS: start parsing setup xml
LIS: finished parsing LIS package "{90120000-0116-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}"
LIS: start parsing setup xml
LIS: finished parsing LIS package "{90120000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}"
LIS: start parsing setup xml
LIS: finished parsing LIS package "{90120000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}"
LIS: start parsing setup xml
LIS: finished parsing LIS package "{90120000-002C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}"
LIS: start parsing setup xml
LIS: finished parsing LIS package "{90120000-0010-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}"
LIS: start parsing setup xml
LIS: finished parsing LIS package "{91120000-0012-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}"
LIS: start parsing setup xml
LIS: finished parsing LIS package "{90120000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}"
Product: STANDARDR
AddOnGroup Culture: en-us
AddOnId: WORD.EN-US
AddOnId: PROOFING.EN-US
AddOnId: ROSEBUD.EN-US
AddOnId: POWERPOINT.EN-US
AddOnId: OUTLOOK.EN-US
AddOnId: OFFICE.EN-US
AddOnId: EXCEL.EN-US
Loading ARP entry.
LIS: start parsing setup xml
LIS: finished parsing LIS package "{90120000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}"
Preferring installed AddOn setup.xml C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\Excel.en-us\setup.xml over E:\Excel.en-us\setup.xml
LIS: start parsing setup xml
LIS: finished parsing LIS package "{90120000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}"
Preferring installed AddOn setup.xml C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\Outlook.en-us\setup.xml over E:\Outlook.en-us\setup.xml
LIS: start parsing setup xml
LIS: finished parsing LIS package "{90120000-002C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}"
Preferring installed AddOn setup.xml C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\Proofing.en-us\setup.xml over E:\Proofing.en-us\setup.xml
LIS: start parsing setup xml
LIS: finished parsing LIS package "{91120000-0012-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}"
Preferring installed Product setup.xml C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\STANDARDR\setup.xml over E:\Standardr.WW\setup.xml
LIS: start parsing setup xml
LIS: finished parsing LIS package "{90120000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}"
Preferring installed AddOn setup.xml C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\Word.en-us\setup.xml over E:\Word.en-us\setup.xml
LIS: start parsing setup xml
LIS: finished parsing LIS package "{90120000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}"
Preferring installed AddOn setup.xml C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\Office.en-us\setup.xml over E:\Office.en-us\setup.xml
LIS: start parsing setup xml
LIS: finished parsing LIS package "{90120000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}"
Preferring installed AddOn setup.xml C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\PowerPoint.en-us\setup.xml over E:\PowerPoint.en-us\setup.xml
LIS: start parsing setup xml
LIS: finished parsing LIS package "{90120000-0010-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}"
Preferring installed AddOn setup.xml C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\Rosebud.en-us\setup.xml over E:\Rosebud.en-us\setup.xml
Product Deployment Mode: PerMachineManaged
Target Deployment Account Security Identifier: 
Loading package metadata: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\Office.en-us\OfficeMUI.xml
Loading package metadata: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\Office.en-us\OfficeMUISet.xml
Loading package metadata: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\Excel.en-us\ExcelMUI.xml
Loading package metadata: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\Outlook.en-us\OutlookMUI.xml
Loading package metadata: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\PowerPoint.en-us\PowerPointMUI.xml
Loading package metadata: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\Rosebud.en-us\RosebudMUI.xml
Loading package metadata: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\Proofing.en-us\..\Proof.es\Proof.xml
Loading package metadata: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\Proofing.en-us\..\Proof.fr\Proof.xml
Loading package metadata: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\Proofing.en-us\..\Proof.en\Proof.xml
Loading package metadata: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\Proofing.en-us\Proofing.xml
Loading package metadata: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\Word.en-us\WordMUI.xml
Loading package metadata: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\STANDARDR\StandardrWW.xml
Error: Type: . UnexpectedError ErrorCode: 1605(0x645). This action is only valid for products that are currently installed.

Error: Type: . UnexpectedError ErrorCode: 1605(0x645). This action is only valid for products that are currently installed.

Error: Type: . UnexpectedError ErrorCode: 1605(0x645). This action is only valid for products that are currently installed.

Catalyst execution finished: 03/26/2008 13:10:20. Return code: 30088. Exception caught: UnexpectedError.
PERF: TickCount=1290531 Name=RunSetup Description=End function
=========================================================================


----------



## EMozartKV313 (Jul 9, 2004)

Nevermind, I fixed it!


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

If you would not mind, please post what you were able to do in order to fix the issue. It may be helpful to someone else down the road.

Also, feel free to mark the thread as solved using the thread tools at the top of the page.


----------



## EMozartKV313 (Jul 9, 2004)

I had to uninstall the previous versions of Office in order to complete the installation process of Office 2007.


----------

